# white stuff



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've noticed in my 10 gallon tank that is divided it looks like there is white powder like stuff on the decor and on top of the heater.... i do have a live plant on one side of the tank... could that be causing it?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have had the same thiing.....It is probably oily water....Try not to put yuor hands in it, and also try to get a filter! It helped me.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've got a filter, i use tap water but put conditioner in it to make it safe for them............. not sure what to do ughhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it appear right after a water change or a few days after? I have no idea what it could be but maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

honestly just noticed it yesterday..... their tank has been set up for a week and a half maybe?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you put in anything new? Plants or decorations?


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

not since i cleaned the tank and rinsed all the decorations real well..... ugh


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what it could be. Are you using the same water conditioner you've always used?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Could it be hard water deposits?
I have hard water and it does build up on my heaters, filter, and glass. It can be a little difficult to remove.


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

i had the same issue in my tank...the cause for me turned out to be the white stones... although i washed them extensively to avoid it,maybe change the stones in your tank if you have any?


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've got white gravel in both of my fish tanks, just strange the white stuff is only in the 10 gallon tank... i'll switch it out and see if that helps


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

I have a similar issue. for me, it looks like a white powder is resting on top of my one plant. it's the plant closest to the filter, and the area I live in does have hard water. I just figured it's like, lime or something, but maybe I'm wrong >> It doesn't seem to be affecting the fish's health or anything so I don't think it's much of a problem. I'm gonna vacuum it all off when I do a water change


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

today i noticed the water on blues clues side seems to have a film kinda stuff over it thats swirly.... wonder if it's due to me treating him for fin rot with melafix about a week and a half ago? blues clues side has the heater, spooks side has the filter..... 

i wonder wonder? any thoughts?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you sure the powdery looking stuff isn't just little tiny air bubbles? Sometimes when I change the water on my 4 gallon the heater will be covered in air bubbles and it looks kind of powdery.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Are you sure the powdery looking stuff isn't just little tiny air bubbles? Sometimes when I change the water on my 4 gallon the heater will be covered in air bubbles and it looks kind of powdery.


 
definately not bubbles.... it's on the plants the heater, the decorations.... fish are acting normal so i haven't a clue!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't use Stress coat for your water conditioner, do you? I used to use it and had swirly stuff in the bowl and stuff hanging off my betta. It was freom the aloe vera I think.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i sure don't.... only thing i have put in it was aquariam salt, declorinator, and melafix


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you have live plants planted in your tank??? I think thats whats wrong with mine! :]


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Do you have live plants planted in your tank??? I think thats whats wrong with mine! :]


 i have one small live plant on the side thats got the swirly water stuff.... you think thats it? i'm half tempted to throw the darn thing out!!


----------



## missqueen (May 30, 2009)

maybe there is too much iron in your water, try to buy spring water at the store that has no chlorine or iron. just use that and see what happens
but dont forget to get ur fish used to the new water by mixing it in a little at a time each water change.


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

i solved my problem with the white stuff,cause im from good old s.a and the water is bad...like have a shower and smell chloriene...so i now use 5lt bottled water.fishy seems happier and making huge bubble nest's.i still treat the water with aquasafe.but things seem fine.


----------

